# Community > RIP >  Harvey Westland

## flock

Passed away recently, not a member of this forum.
 His skills will be sorely missed. Harvey was an old school gun smith, beyond compare, he shot benchrest competitively, a quiet and unassuming chap, who was admired and well known with in the Canterbury Firearms community NZHL.

----------


## Husky1600

Absolute gentleman, and an amazing gunsmith. Will be sadly missed.

----------


## Tentman

Sorry to hear this, it was a great pleasure to have work done by Harvey, and even more so to listen to his advice, freely given and always very thoughtful.

----------


## 6x47

Harvey had done some work for me and as stated, was seriously knowledgeable. I still have the 40X he'd trued. Another one of the old school gone  :Sad:

----------


## Mathias

Cheerio Harvey, thanks again for the work you did for me on my Krico. Took the time to explain the job and then again with the results, would have been a great tutor in his day.

----------


## Hunteast

Yes, Harvey made a new bolt shroud for my Krico 600 back in 2002. Very good with his tools. RIP

----------


## outdoorlad

A gentleman, always happy for a chat at the range.

----------


## Tertle

Truely sad news, hell I met Harvey around 25 30 years ago when he trued up my 25/06 and enjoyed many a good conversation with him and really enjoyed our catch ups, he even sorted out my reloading equipment when we shot out at Tai tapu and I occasionally called in to his place for a hot drink and a yarn, Harvey, rest easy my friend

----------


## Cyclops

Harvey should be and will be sadly missed. 

He chambered a couple of rifles for me, Barnard actions, True-Flite barrels. 
The first has now fired over 6500 shots and still groups well.

----------


## rupert

Before I met him, he was described to me 'an artist in metal'. Well, that was true and a hell of a nice guy as well.

----------


## Tedz50

Robbie then Harvey gone, the ranks of gentlemen in the gun trade thinning. Miss them both.

----------


## bluebaiter222

Dinny Collings would also take honour on that list

----------


## Tedz50

Din collings was another and a visit to his basement was like a trip to heaven.I remember visiting his house in 1967 in Karoari.

----------


## small_caliber

Harvey was a true gentleman and was always willing to help others. He was not only a very good gunsmith but also well known in the RC airplane circles. He developed and made a "Westland" engine that was seriously competitive.

----------


## ebf

This thread has made me very sad  :Oh Noes:  All 3 those guys (Harvey, Robbie and Din) were absolute legends.

----------


## Hiawatha

Without giving my identity away, can I say a heart felt thanks on behalf of the family to all of you who have posted on this thread. It means a lot. Harvey was a true legend in the field of gunsmithing and model aircraft engine making. I think engineering artiste may describe him better. He will be sadly missed by those who knew him. He didn't mince words and made plenty of time and advice generously available to those with the right approach and attitude. We could all learn something from him. Regards to you all. Another totara tree has fallen in the forest.

----------


## stingray

My first memory of Harvey was when he was a Shepard on the Douglas farm in Cheviot along with my father, dad and Harvey built my mothers spinning wheel over a few bottles ( quarts of beer) .Mum still has that spinning wheel to this day ..it must be 60years old at the minimum , Harvey was Flying remote control aircraft then , though the day he took us out,  he lost a plane like lost gone. Never to be seen again 

The next time we met he was running a deer farm out of ch ch, remember watching the all blacks on a black n white tv he was running a short wheel base Land Rover, we took it to town to replace the canvas cover.he had a place that backed onto the military base. 

A time long ago when land rovers were farm hacks and I was but a pup!

----------

